# Pope 1915



## filmonger (Aug 2, 2015)

Just liked this picture


----------



## catfish (Aug 2, 2015)

I had one of these I was piecing together for years. Finally gave up and sold it to buy this.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 2, 2015)

Not a Pope but I would love to own a bike that was once in the family. my great great grandpa Lyst on his 1914 Yale 2 speed. I want to buy this bike someday and I know its going to cost a very pretty penny  

Nick.


----------



## filmonger (Aug 3, 2015)

Very Cool Pictures and even better background.....Here is the offerings at the 1915 Motorcycle show in Chicago for Yale and Pope

Yale first...


----------



## filmonger (Aug 3, 2015)

Pope at the 1915 Chicago motorcycle show


----------



## Barto (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice, if you ever need parts, I have a friend who restores vintage HD's for a living.....he thinks new bikes are Panheads (I have a 58, my birthyear).
Bart


----------



## stoney (Sep 10, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Not a Pope but I would love to own a bike that was once in the family. my great great grandpa Lyst on his 1914 Yale 2 speed. I want to buy this bike someday and I know its going to cost a very pretty penny
> 
> Nick.View attachment 229031View attachment 229032




Plug into the AMCA if you don't already with a "WANTED" and a history of said bike you are looking for. By any chance do you have a VIN. Hopefully it is still around for you. You never know. Good luck in the search.


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2015)

..................


----------

